# Noob here! I want a fast flat bar bike for commuting!



## MorgUk (10 May 2010)

Hi guys,

Haven't been on a bike for years but have recently been looking at getting one and replace my 125cc motorbike. My reasons for getting one are:



Fitness and fatburning
No fuel
No insurance
What I'm going to use the bike for:



Commuting - my only means of travel (Uni is 7 miles away)
Fitness

I know I can't get everything in my budget but this is what I want in a bike:



Fast, light as possible for the money
Durable and reliable
Flat bar - the road bikes look to agressive for commuting
Good looks if possible
A good make

Budget: £500 and under! Cheaper the better!

I guess the Giant Rapid 4 is the kind of thing I'm looking at. I am a total noob though at all of this so any advice is welcome!

If anyone wants to convert me to a road bike I'm open to suggestions!
Also interested in peoples views if you can get a 'fast' hybrid bike. I guess I mainly just want a light bike.

Cheers guys,
Morg.


----------



## jimboalee (10 May 2010)

A common mistake made by the Noob is presuming a bike is 'fast' because it is lighter and sleeker.

The are many lads ( and lasses ) on this forum who would be 'faster' on an old steel gent's 'sit up and beg' than a complete Noob on a 22lb hybrid bike.

It comes as a bit of a shock when the Noob discovers that his legs are replacing the 125cc ICE for providing power for forward propulsion.


For a 7 mile ride to Uni', I would suggest an old 'something or other' that will depreciate less after a few days of bad weather, is undesirable to the local villians; and depart lodgings 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## MorgUk (10 May 2010)

Hi jimboalee, cheers for the reply!

I currently do weight training, including legs and accept that I will have to build up strength in my legs esp the slow twitch fibres to get used to long distances.

As I will be selling my 125cc bike - I want to invest my money into a bike I will be using everyday.

Good comments about about using an older bike, less chance to get nicked etc. 
Although, I do want to take bike riding seriously and get a quality bike for my money.

Cheers


----------



## jimboalee (10 May 2010)

MorgUk said:


> Hi jimboalee, cheers for the reply!
> 
> I currently do weight training, including legs and accept that I will have to build up strength in my legs esp the slow twitch fibres to get used to long distances.
> 
> ...



I will rewrite this sentance correctly.

"Although, I do want to take cycling seriously and will get a commute hack and a quality bike for my money".


----------



## Mike! (10 May 2010)

Giant Rapid look good (seen them recently at a local bike store), also check the Merida Speeder range.


----------



## MorgUk (10 May 2010)

Cheers Mike, will do!


----------



## Alan Whicker (10 May 2010)

Have a look at the Trek FX range. Starts from about £300. I've got the 7.3FX which I love - very nippy. There are similar bikes from Ridgeback, Specialized and Kona. Well worth trying a few different brands.

There are lots of fans of the Carrera Subway from Halfords. It's available for £279 at the moment. You're in that hands of Halfords staff in getting it set up, mind.

Remember to budget for a decent lock!


----------



## Rob3rt (10 May 2010)

Just because a bike has drops doesnt mean you have to use them, perhaps I miss the point but, really what is the point in a "fast framed" bike with skinny wheels then putting flat bars on it so you cant use it to its maximum potential, you can ride with your hands on top of drop bars if you so desire, or on the hoods. I commute on my fixed wheel time trial conversion, no comfort issues whatsoever. Over 7 miles as long as you arent riding a jump bike with a seat slammed to the frame or a bmx bike you will not struggle.

Im going to suggest buying an approx £300-400 single speed/fixed wheel bike, making sure you have a brake on it. Fuji track with a brake added or a langster or something maybe. That will be a very fast commute friendly bike.


----------



## MorgUk (10 May 2010)

Cheers Alan and Robert.

Have been looking a lot at the Trek FX bikes, although I'm not to sure what the differences is between the models. I like they hand grips they have also 

Had a look at the Kona Dew, and the Specialized Globe Vienna.


----------



## redddraggon (10 May 2010)

I'd go for drops personally, only ever used drops while commuting and see no reason why you shouldn't go for them.


----------



## MorgUk (10 May 2010)

I've just got it in my head that I will be very unstable being in that low position, esp around small roundabouts etc. Also the breaks are in a strange position.

If I was getting a drop I would probably get the Claud Butler San Remo, anyone have any advice?
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/claud-butler/san-remo-2010-road-bike-ec022488?query=san%20remo


----------



## Rob3rt (10 May 2010)

^^ Same really, mainly because drop bars give you pretty much the same hand possition possibilities as flat bars without the catch of having to spend a tonne on STI shifters should you decide that you actually wished you could get more aero when you become a speed addict and want to add drop bars.


Also you would ride on the hoods (the bit on top of the brake lever/shifter) most of the time most likely,hence riding in a possition similar to "bull bars". So very stable.

Not saying its wrong to go for flat bars (because being a noob myself im probly missing some advantage or something associated with them), just saying that something you should consider is the price to convert to drop bars, like £150+ when you think about sti levers.


----------



## redddraggon (10 May 2010)

MorgUk said:


> I've just got it in my head that I will be very unstable being in that low position, esp around small roundabouts etc. Also the breaks are in a strange position.



A lower position is far far more stable.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 May 2010)

redddraggon said:


> A lower position is far far more stable.



Maybe OP has seen too many people wobbling around at 3mph on the drops, lol.



I hold my hands up to feeling unsafe on the drops at 1st. But you get used to it.


----------



## MorgUk (10 May 2010)

Ok guys I'm being converted. What do you think about the San Remo I posted? I must say the looks are very nice but is the bike any good? What should I look for?

Thanks for all responces!


----------



## Rob3rt (10 May 2010)

What sort of route are you planning to ride?

I ask because if it is flat, for your money, you may get more "core" bike for your money if you go single speed.


I think the claud butler looks fine to commute 7 miles on, I'd ride it. But i dont know much about bikes in that price range or anyhitng about claud butler.


----------



## Guvnor (10 May 2010)

Have you looked at the boardman Hybrid Comp from halfords? its a lot of bike for the money, very light and within your budget.
*
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_502571_langId_-1_categoryId_165534#dtab*


----------



## MorgUk (10 May 2010)

The route is casual, no hills, but general inclines, straights and declines.
Did have a look at Halfords but I think I want to buy my bike from a bike shop so they can set it up for me, unless you guys recommend them?


----------



## Rob3rt (10 May 2010)

MorgUk said:


> The route is casual, no hills, but general inclines, straights and declines.
> Did have a look at Halfords but I think I want to buy my bike from a bike shop so they can set it up for me, unless you guys recommend them?



Boardman bikes are a lot of bike for the money, but they come with the stigma of halfords, i.e. sometimes they are badly set up, but for the money saved on getting a lot of bike for your money there is nothing stopping you taking it to your local bike shop and having them set it up, they will gladly do this for some of your money


----------



## Globalti (10 May 2010)

Why are you guys trying to sell single speed to the OP? Does he strike you as the sort of rider who would benefit or even appreciate the finesse of single speed? He's coming from motorcycling FFS, motorcycles make you even more unfit than cars because you can park them even closer to your destination! I know; I used to be that unfit motorcyclist. 

SS is for advanced riders, gears were invented to make life more pleasant for the rest of us.


----------



## Guvnor (10 May 2010)

MorgUk said:


> The route is casual, no hills, but general inclines, straights and declines.
> Did have a look at Halfords but I think I want to buy my bike from a bike shop so they can set it up for me, unless you guys recommend them?




I would definetley recommend the Boardman. I've got a Boardman Hybrid myself, and its the dogs danglies, if you get my meaning

You could take it to your LBS to get it setup for about £45, thats if halfords do a bad job, which, they may not!

It really is a lot of bike for the money and you wont regret buying it either.


----------



## Gixxerman (10 May 2010)

Alan Whicker said:


> Have a look at the Trek FX range. Starts from about £300. I've got the 7.3FX which I love - very nippy.


I will second that. I also have a 7.3 and it is very quick for a hybrid. Very well made and they look good as well. It is a little bit harsh on uneven ground due to the aluminium frame and forks. The higher ranges have carbon forks which will give a slightly better ride.
Comes with semi-slick 700cx32 hardcase tyres, which are very p*ncture resistant. I have done over 2500miles on mine with only one p*ncture.
It is not exactly a racer with flat bars, but is a lot closer to a racer that it is a mountain bike. If you want suspension, then Trek do the 7*00 range which have suspension front forks and suspension seatpost at the trade off of slightly cheaper brakes / gears.


----------



## Brahan (10 May 2010)

Guvnor said:


> I would definetley recommend the Boardman. I've got a Boardman Hybrid myself, and its the dogs danglies, if you get my meaning
> 
> *You could take it to your LBS to get it setup for about £45, thats if halfords do a bad job, which, they may not!*
> 
> It really is a lot of bike for the money and you wont regret buying it either.



Do Halfords really do such a bad job? I'd be asking them for the £45 back if that's the case.

Any way MorgUK - After a week or two of folk on drop bars passing you, you'll soon wish you too had one. Don't bother with this flat bar sit up and beg rubbish - get yourself a racing machine.


----------



## Jmetz (10 May 2010)

this is a third vote for the 7.3 fx .. i loooove mine, but as mentioned it gets a little bumpy.. but thats part of the fun for me


----------



## Captain (10 May 2010)

I too have the Boardman Hybrid comp and I must agree with Guvnor it is the dogs danglies as far as I can tell. 
I got everything I wanted out of this bike and it's an excellent commuter for heavy traffic. 

On the drop bars/flat bars agrument I'll bite. 
Flat seems better to me for heavy traffic/slow commuting as the slightly prouder position gives you a better view over cars as well as always having the brakes in hand. also a more upright position makes wearing a backpack less annoying on the back of your helmet.


----------



## Moodyman (10 May 2010)

*Do Halfords really do such a bad job?* 

Yes and No.

All big stores have at least one fully trained mechanic who knows his stuff. Get him and you're okay.

If he's off or you go after 5pm, then you'll usually get young lads who vary between average and learning. You don't want to give a £1000 bike to a learner.

Due to my employer running our C2W scheme via Halfords, I was forced to use several of their stores. If I got hold of the mechanic, all was well. When I got his assistants, problems arose.


----------



## Moodyman (10 May 2010)

*Why are you guys trying to sell single speed to the OP?*

Because they're greedy big store sales assistants selling the bike that'll get them the biggest comission. To hell with getting the OP the right bike.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 May 2010)

Moodyman said:


> *Why are you guys trying to sell single speed to the OP?*
> 
> Because they're greedy big store sales assistants selling the bike that'll get them the biggest comission. To hell with getting the OP the right bike.



Is this a misunderstanding?

The post was being sarcastic at me and any others suggesting a single speed might be better for the OP (maybe you are being sarcastic too, sorry if i didnt get it). Which it might be, the more basic drivetrain will cost less, hence you can often get higher quality components or a nicer frame on a fixed or single speed bike for the same price as one with gears. If you live where its flat, then better quality componentry and less to go wrong can be a great reason to go SS.


----------



## Moodyman (10 May 2010)

Yes it was tongue-in-cheek Robert. But there is a serious point.

Singlespeed is definitely the answer if you're legs are seasoned and if you live in a flattish area, but I don't think the OP ticks this box.

The linkage to the big store sales assistants is from my own experience as a new cyclist last year.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 May 2010)

I apologise, I didnt pick up on it.

Still I'd hardly consider my legs to be particularly seasoned  Riding fixed didnt do me any harm, Ive only been riding since Jan/Feb (well despite my daft little commute I used to do on a BMX when I was an undergrad), as long as its geared for the terrain, OP's route doesnt sound to demanding from the description, heh


----------



## HJ (10 May 2010)

MorgUk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Haven't been on a bike for years but have recently been looking at getting one and replace my 125cc motorbike. My reasons for getting one are:
> 
> ...



Forget buying new and look for something second hand, if you want a Fast, light bike you would need to spend more that £500. But you could pick up an old road bike frame with flat bars which would be light and fast fairly cheaply. Also remember that a bicycle is only as fast as the riders legs...


----------



## MorgUk (10 May 2010)

Ahhhhhhh confusion!

People recommending the Trek FX's and Boardman hyrbid and others saying people will fly past me on drops.

Thanks for all replies though


----------



## jimboalee (11 May 2010)

Globalti said:


> Why are you guys trying to sell single speed to the OP? Does he strike you as the sort of rider who would benefit or even appreciate the finesse of single speed? He's coming from motorcycling FFS, motorcycles make you even more unfit than cars because you can park them even closer to your destination! I know; I used to be that unfit motorcyclist.
> 
> SS is for advanced riders, gears were invented to make life more pleasant for the rest of us.



Maybe it was a 125 Motocrosser, and he wasn't the slowest rider in the mudsplat.


----------



## Mike! (11 May 2010)

MorgUk said:


> Ahhhhhhh confusion!
> 
> People recommending the Trek FX's and Boardman hyrbid and others saying people will fly past me on drops.
> 
> Thanks for all replies though



The best thing to do is try a few out.

The fastest thing about a bike is the rider so just having drops means nothing (but you'll no doubt be faster with one when using the drops).

How would you feel having drops and having someone on a flat bar / hybrid coming flying past?

Personally it doesn't bother me (to much!) but i do meet someone on a Kona flat bar (not sure of the model) some days and he's seriously quick! 

However i have just made a purchase of a Cyclo Cross bike complete with drops which i pickup on Friday to replace my ageing MTB so hopefully that will make me a bit quicker but it's my fitness more than anything else that is slowing me down at the moment.....

Did consider a full road bike but part of my route takes me across some heathland and i didn't want to stop doing that...


----------



## pauljonhaz (11 May 2010)

I have a mtb with semi-slicks and have been known to overtake a few people on drops on my commute to work. Which some seem to hate think they shouldn'y be and try to turn it into a race.

What cyclocross did you go for Mike I'm looking around at the moment for one.


----------



## thanos (11 May 2010)

Much like HJ says, you can get a much much higher spec'd road bike if you can find a 1-2 year old used one.
On the trek fx suggestions I dont like the price to features ratio (its a great hybrid, but at the 400 mark I might consider boardmans or road bikes, low end trek/specialized).

On the san remo, the things that bug me are the fork being steel (it sort of has to be at the lower price ranges), the shimano 2200, and the fact it only has two chainrings - you may have a tough time on hills initially.

At the 300 mark you can get a Virtuoso from halfords. I think it comes with a 2300 shimano, and aluminum forks / 3 chainrings (not the best of color schemes). Liked the fit and minimizes the gamble as an entry road bike that you can possibly afford to leave locked outside for a few hours. Not sure how its gonna resell, but cant be that bad.

my opinion anyway.


----------



## Mike! (11 May 2010)

pauljonhaz said:


> What cyclocross did you go for Mike I'm looking around at the moment for one.



Picked up a Voodoo Limba off fleabay, like this

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_515347_langId_-1_categoryId_229914


----------



## colinr (11 May 2010)

> Singlespeed is definitely the answer if you're legs are seasoned and if you live in a flattish area, but I don't think the OP ticks this box.



I jumped straight on fixed with no seasoning whatsoever, you build up fast. I get the impression that the OP is young enough to get away with it.

But... SS/fixed is very much a personal choice so my sensible suggestion would be +1 to the Carerra Virtuoso. Not a bad entry level road bike and although second hand gives you better value, you have to know what you're looking for.


----------



## redddraggon (12 May 2010)

I got a Carrera Virtuoso for commuting and it was excellent for the money, nothing really crap on it, except maybe the tyres.

Just make sure you get a track pump too, and you'll be doing excellently.


----------



## jimboalee (12 May 2010)

Moodyman said:


> Singlespeed is definitely the answer if you're legs are seasoned and if you live in a flattish area, but I don't think the OP ticks this box.



Does the OP tick a box entitled

"Sturmey 3 speed gent's Town bike for £40 from Jimboalee"

AND tick another box entitled

"Another bike for weekends for £400"

AND tick another box entitled

"A pair of SPD pedals and shoes for £60".


----------



## Cubist (13 May 2010)

MorgUk said:


> Ahhhhhhh confusion!
> 
> People recommending the Trek FX's and Boardman hyrbid and others saying people will fly past me on drops.
> 
> Thanks for all replies though



You want to commute on the bike. The Boardman has flat bars with bar ends for a hand position or two less than a drop bar. They have good brakes, discs work well in the wet.

They have forgiving gear ratios (apart from a lump or two right in the middle, but hey, my commutes are 6 miles downhill and six miles uphill, so who gives a fig about what's happening in the middle of the cassette.)


They are quick. Mine is set up with the bars as low as they'll go, and the saddle nose is about 4 inch higher. Is this really all that upright? Play with the stem and who knows!? No one will fly past you, trust me. My morning run in averages around 24/25 mph, including traffic. Top speeds on hills of 47mph and a long run of 30-35mph in traffic doesn't sound like it's slow to me. 

They are very well made and very well equipped. Some Halfords staff are not very good. Some Halfords staff are good. Make sure you or someone competent checks the bike over on delivery and you have nothing to fear. 

I had to centre the brakes myself, but you're going to have to learn how to do that yourself anyway while the pads bed in, and the gears needed some fine adjustment but now run as sweet as anything you could ask for.


----------



## Cubist (13 May 2010)

There are seven on ebay right now. They appear to hold their value secondhand....


----------



## MorgUk (13 May 2010)

Cheers cubist, great posts


----------



## MorgUk (15 May 2010)

Hi guys after a lot of thinking I purchased a second hand 2009 Trek FX 7.1, which should arrive Tuesday. Got it for £180 delivered which I though was a reasonable price. Haven't seen a bad review on the Trek's so hope I made a good choice.

Even if this is the wrong bike for me, atleast it will enable me to make a better decision on what I want in my next bike.

Cheers for all the help!


----------



## Cubist (16 May 2010)

Looks like a good value bike, money well spent. Let us know how you get on with it


----------



## MorgUk (16 May 2010)

Cheers bud, will do!


----------



## potsy (16 May 2010)

MorgUk said:


> Hi guys after a lot of thinking I purchased a second hand 2009 Trek FX 7.1, which should arrive Tuesday. Got it for £180 delivered which I though was a reasonable price. Haven't seen a bad review on the Trek's so hope I made a good choice.
> 
> Even if this is the wrong bike for me, atleast it will enable me to make a better decision on what I want in my next bike.
> 
> Cheers for all the help!


Same bike as me Morg,bought new last April for £320,great starter bike but you will want something lighter in the near future.
Can't fault the build or set-up though I did flip the stem on mine to get slightly more aero.gears,brakes etc all work well just put some decent tyres on(if on originals) and you'll be fine for 7mile trip,I started off from nothing to 9 mile each way without too many problems.
Have fun


----------



## MorgUk (16 May 2010)

Good info, cheers


----------



## kewb (18 May 2010)

giant rapid range look good 
http://www.pitsfordcycles.co.uk/acatalog/Giant_Rapid.html


----------

